# iPod shuffle + connecteur MCA => iPod non detecté



## Gloria victis (19 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'acheter un iPod shuffle avec un connecteur MCA, mais quand je branche le tout dans le port USB, il n'y a rien de détecté (alors que tout fonctionne correctement quand je branche l'iPod sur sa station d'accueil) ; sauriez-vous comment faire fonctionner ce connecteur MCA (en outre, je ne suis sur Mac que depuis une semaine).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gloria victis (11 Novembre 2008)

Un petit « up » car ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------

